# duygu aktarmak



## yase

Bir sorum daha olacaktı. Sözlüklerde aradım ama bulamadım. "Birisine bir duyguyu aktarmak" anlamında kullanabileceğimz İngilizce sözcük hangisi acaba? Aktarmak deyince bir dünya cevap çıkıyor, çıkamadım işin içinden. :S


----------



## macrotis

Türkçesini anlamadığımı itiraf ederim: Duygu _birisine_ nasıl aktarılır?


----------



## yase

Şöyle anlatayım: Cümlede "yaşanan yoğun duyguların ifaya aktarılması" olarak geçiyordu. Transfer fiilini kullandım ama tam olarak da emin olamadım. Çeviriyi gönderdim ama aklımda kaldı bilen varsa çok rahatlarım 
Çok teşekkürler ilgilendiğiniz için


----------



## macrotis

Teşekkür ederim. Bence en güvenlisini yapmışsınız.


---
Tanrı tüm çevirmenleri "yeni bir şey söyleyeceğim" diye saçmalayan yazarların şerrinden korusun. Amin.


----------



## birtankose

Duygunu karşı tarafa aktarmak, duygunu ifade etmek gibi kullanmayı düşünüyorsanız bu durumda en uygun fiillerden birisi "convey" diye düşünüyorum:

" *Singers convey their feelings to others through music.*"

Umarım işinize yarar


----------



## yase

Cevabınız için teşekürler ama "transfer" yapmış bulundum:S doğrusu convey mi?


----------



## birtankose

Transfer genelde fiziksel nesnelerin yer değiştirmesi olarak kullanılıyor.
"Convey" de ise iletmek söz konusu..
google da "convey my feeling" diye tırnak içerisinde aratırsanız oldukça fazla kullanımı olduğunu görebilirsiniz. Ben de çok sık kullanıyorum,"convey my feeling to" şeklinde.


----------



## yase

Hmm öyle aratmak aklıma gelmedi. Teşekkür ederim öğrenmiş oldum


----------



## birtankose

Hatta sizi yanlış yönlendirmemek için az önce thread açtım.
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=2141045

Sanırım "convey" kullanmak en doğrusu


----------



## yase

Anladım Teşekkürler tekrardan.


----------

